# PMBOK Part 4 - Tutorials من شركة VTC



## وسام صيام (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
هنا الجزء الرابع والاخير من هذه السلسلة الرائعة ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع​ 
الروابط:​ 

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/181716049/PMBOK.Part.4-CFE.part1.rar
```
 

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/181722643/PMBOK.Part.4-CFE.part2.rar
```
 

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/181729506/PMBOK.Part.4-CFE.part3.rar
```
 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/181709594/PMBOK.Part.4-CFE.part4.rar
```
 

روابط أخرى :​ 

```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NWWJ4J64
```
 

```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XE17WC47
```
 

```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CJAQBQLJ
```
 


```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7HX9WFZC
```
 

تحياتي​


----------



## essa2000eg (18 فبراير 2009)

عظيم جدا شكرا يا وسام جدا جدا مش عارف اقولك ايه بصراحة مجهود رائع جدا واطالب ادارة المنتدى بتثبيت الموضوع لانه مفيد جدا


----------



## essa2000eg (18 فبراير 2009)

وسام موقع الرابيد شير عمل بلك على الملفات ياريت تحاول ترفعه فى مكان تانى


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (18 فبراير 2009)

بجد مجهود رااااااااااااااااااائع 
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير و بارك الله في عمرك ووقتك
اخوك محمود الطحاوي


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (18 فبراير 2009)

تم حذف الملفات من الرابيد شير و الميجا ابلود

نرجو اعادة الرفع و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (19 فبراير 2009)

*متشكرين على هذا الانجاز
ولكن الملفات تم رفعها من الميجاابلود ارفعا على موقع 
http://netload.COM
لانة الاسرع حاليا لعدم وجود ضغط تحميلى علية *


----------



## مهندس معتصم (19 فبراير 2009)

اللأسف الروابط لم تعد متاحة ة قد تمت ازالة الملفات و كذلك هو الحال مع الجزء الثالث.
أشكرك على جهودك وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (20 فبراير 2009)

ياجماعة حرام كدة حد يرد علينا الاسطوانات ملهاش حل ونحن منتظرين الجزئين الثالث والرابع على احر من الجمر
وبعدين الرفع اترفع من على الموقعين ردوا علينا ياجماعة يامشرفين ياادارة


----------



## وسام صيام (21 فبراير 2009)

اسف على التأخير ولكن هناك ظروف قاهرة

قريبا جدا ستكون الروابط جاهزة

تحياتي


----------



## essa2000eg (21 فبراير 2009)

شد حيلك يا بطل نحن فى انتظارك


----------



## وسام صيام (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
هنا الروابط الجديدة للجزء الرابع من الدورة:​ 
http://netload.in/dateiAjAeqNnEUf/PMBOK.Part.4-CFE.part1.rar.htm​ 
http://netload.in/datei4MnF3zeb7U/PMBOK.Part.4-CFE.part2.rar.htm​ 
http://netload.in/dateiZtQqBkkSBi/PMBOK.Part.4-CFE.part3.rar.htm​ 
http://netload.in/dateiXoEqtslPPE/PMBOK.Part.4-CFE.part4.rar.htm​ 

تحياتي ونسألكم الدعاء​


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## essa2000eg (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا لك يا وسام دى فعلا اضافة رائعة للمنتدى تستحق عليها كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخى على المجهود الرائع ويريت الجزء التالت يكون على نفس الموقع 
لانى انا قلت سابقا الموقع دة معلهوش ضغط تحميلى 

وبارك الله لنا فيك يااخى وسام


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (24 فبراير 2009)

الف شكرا يا هندسة بارك الله فيك

يا هندسة الجزء الرابع مش موجود نرجو اعادة رفعة


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (27 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (16 يناير 2011)

4shared


----------



## Jamal (10 مارس 2011)

نرجو المساعدة في رفع ملفات الجزء الثالث والرابع ل pmbok على موقع ال 4shared
ولكم جزيل الشطر


----------



## reda fouda (12 مارس 2011)

وسام صيام قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> هنا الروابط الجديدة للجزء الرابع من الدورة:​
> http://netload.in/dateiajaeqnneuf/pmbok.part.4-cfe.part1.rar.htm​
> ...


 الملفات غير موجوده


----------

